# ATV vs Side by Side on your farm



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been sort of thinking about getting a new ATV then my eye caught some nifty looking side by side (Gator, RZR, Mule) type vehicles. I've always had a 4 wheeler and currently have a Yamaha Big Bear 400. Been a great ATV. Never down time. But I was thinking of upgrading to a Polaris Sportsman 400 HO. Or a RZR, but then a couple of Gator models catch my eye. I like the idea of riding around in some shade with a canopy. But I'm not so sure switching from an ATV to a side by side will be good for me. What do you use on your farm or for fun? I'm partial to Yamaha also as I've owned 2 Yamaha ATVs which have been very reliable. I like new ones, but there are lots of city dweller used ATVs around for fairly good prices also. Which means very little use by the way I look at it. Maybe city dweller ATV gets maybe a weekend of of use every month or so. Compared to farm use.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got a Honda Foreman atv and a Kawasaki Mule. They both have been dependable machines.

For farm use and work in general, the Gator/Mule/RZR type vehicles win hands down.

As far as the brand, I do a lot of work around industrial construction and contractors use a lot of these atv's. I would venture to say that 75% are the Kawasaki Mules.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I use a Kawasaki 4 wheeler around the farm mostly and a K. Mule for picking rocks, picking an odd hay bale or straw bale out of the field and for checking on cattle. In other words, the 4 wheeler for a quick run somewhere.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We use an EZ GO electric golf cart that my late FIL bought as a lease return, looked like new. He had a bed put on the back. There's room in the seat for 2 adults and a dog. Goes wherever we want it to and it's nice a quiet, we can sneak up on wildlife for a closer look. The bed is great usually stays loaded with tools and junk. Very low maintenance. We put knobby tires on it about 2 years ago and that made a huge difference over the old golf course turf tires it had. I know a guy that just bought a Kubota with 2 rows of seats and a diesel engine, big bucks in that thing. I've ridden in an older Kubota diesel and the noise level was way more than I'd want to deal with.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

How fast does an EZ GO cart go? I need something that at least goes 45 mph for me going from farm to farm. I wonder if one can get a kind of flat bed on a side by side rather then the box type thing most have. I use my rear racks on my ATV a lot when I'm irrigating to move dams, tins and tubes (I'm not sure you guys are familiar with flood irrigation equipment) I can put these things on my rear racks and drive for about 50 feet when I move the water and throw them off without having to get off the ATV. I'm not to sure how a side by side would work with that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am like some of the other fellas in that I have and use both......side by side and a atv or 4 wheeler. My side by side will run 50+ so I don't hesitate to take off down the highway to run over to a neighbors or whatever.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I probably would keep the ATV I have and buy a side by side. But the price of the things new seems to be somewhat crazy high. I could buy a used little pickup with 4x4 for less then those prices.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Yes I probably would keep the ATV I have and buy a side by side. But the price of the things new seems to be somewhat crazy high. I could buy a used little pickup with 4x4 for less then those prices.


Beater wit a heater is what we call em.
For what a new one costs, you could get a very nice used diesel pickup with a plow for about the same.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an older 6 wheel Gator. It has been a good machine though I do believe the newer models are head and shoulders better than mine. I wanted the pay load 4 rear tires could carry.

Most of the time I use a 4 wheeler, Honda Rubicon. That thing is bullet proof.

I have two friends with the sporty model type, one is a Razor, the other a CanAm. The CanAm is some more machine. Start at @ 10 K.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Polaris Sportsman 400 and a JD Gator. I like the Gator, HATE the Polaris. I have just under 800 hours on my Gator, 400 on the Sportsman.

I use the 2003 Gator for hauling water and up to 12 sq bales, manure from the arena, spraying, fixing fences, cutting brush, and dozens of other things. I DO NOT like the way the Gator shifts or the tailgate latch--seems like they were designed by junior engineers. I like the 4WD, differential lock and dump bed. JD service gets a little pricey for repairs! But I think that's just my dealer.

The Sportsman just plain doesn't like to turn. Tried a 25 gal. sprayer on the back. Had to put a bale of hay on the front to turn. Tried spreading seed with a Earthway spreader on the back. Same thing--couldn't turn. Steering wheel (handle bars turn) but the doggone critter just goes straight!

I would buy a new Gator, but JD is pretty proud of that green paint. I would never buy another Sportsman for around the farm use!

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I have a Polaris Sportsman 400 and a JD Gator. I like the Gator, HATE the Polaris. I have just under 800 hours on my Gator, 400 on the Sportsman.
> 
> I use the 2003 Gator for hauling water and up to 12 sq bales, manure from the arena, spraying, fixing fences, cutting brush, and dozens of other things. I DO NOT like the way the Gator shifts or the tailgate latch--seems like they were designed by junior engineers. I like the 4WD, differential lock and dump bed. JD service gets a little pricey for repairs! But I think that's just my dealer.
> 
> ...


Interesting thoughts on the Sportsman. I have yet to actually drive one. I just know they are cheaper then the comparable new Yamaha models. Though maybe you get what you pay for with these things? I like the looks of the Gators and the RZRs. Typical JD though. More expensive then anyone else if it be side by sides, lawn mowers, tractors. I don't know about balers, swathers, or combines. I'm assuming so though. I'll probably wind up doing nothing though as I don't really NEED either ATV or side by side.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> How fast does an EZ GO cart go? I need something that at least goes 45 mph for me going from farm to farm. I wonder if one can get a kind of flat bed on a side by side rather then the box type thing most have. I use my rear racks on my ATV a lot when I'm irrigating to move dams, tins and tubes (I'm not sure you guys are familiar with flood irrigation equipment) I can put these things on my rear racks and drive for about 50 feet when I move the water and throw them off without having to get off the ATV. I'm not to sure how a side by side would work with that.


Ours will only do 15-20mph. I doubt it would be up for what you need to do.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bought a new Polaris Ranger diesel about a month ago. Absolutely LOVE it. Also have a old Honda Fourtrax. Haven't even started the Fourtrax since getting the Ranger.

Has Turf mode, 2 wheel mode then auto 4 wheel drive, only time I've had to use the four wheel drive was when moving silage feeders. The diesel only has a top speed of 42 though, gas models I believe will hit 55 mph. After buying a diesel ZTR if I have the option I won't have a gas engine on the farm, just have better things to do than running to town and filling five gallon cans. Not sure about the actual miles, but I have 30 hours on it already and have filled it once. The Ranger is also biodiesel approved.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Bought a new Polaris Ranger diesel about a month ago. Absolutely LOVE it. Also have a old Honda Fourtrax. Haven't even started the Fourtrax since getting the Ranger.
> 
> Has Turf mode, 2 wheel mode then auto 4 wheel drive, only time I've had to use the four wheel drive was when moving silage feeders. The diesel only has a top speed of 42 though, gas models I believe will hit 55 mph. After buying a diesel ZTR if I have the option I won't have a gas engine on the farm, just have better things to do than running to town and filling five gallon cans. Not sure about the actual miles, but I have 30 hours on it already and have filled it once. The Ranger is also biodiesel approved.


Is the Ranger louder or about the same as a gas engine?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a kubota rtv 1140 4 seater that thing is built like a tank hard on fuel though . Also have Yamaha golf cart have used for 10 plus years..., 1 spark plug and a drive belt and changed the oil.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Everyone I know who has used Polaris ATVs for any length of time has put big bucks into them. You get what you pay for. Cheapest is never the best. Maybe their diesel is more reliable. HERE we refer to a condition known as Polarisitis. My Yamaha wolverine takes a beating and keeps ticking. New in 2000 I beat it hard for a few years. It has an easy life now but only real problem not caused by my abuse was a starter. I have never heard anything bad about Honda reliability. Polaris ride nice, turn hard and require a good mechanic.


----------



## hayward (Jan 26, 2012)

Gota Honda big red( second one ) I use it daylight to dark 24/7 . Luv it, still use Honda rancher 350 sometimes, but not near as much as side by side. I also thought ,man ,I can buy a truck for that price, wife was with me one day in town an I say let's check em out, she says no! After a test ride she says let's get it ,lol glad I did, if your farming full time they can really help out. Try get three people, roll wire, n twenty t post on a 4 whlr. Top speed rd 35, it's more for work,not as sporty as some. No belts tho, a plus. Think next time gona look at kubota diesels tho, just so I can fill up at home.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I have heard good things about Mules, ezgos and Kubota RTV. All built for different purposes. Just about every lawn mower/tractor company today markets a side by side. I would love to have one but will have to wait until my lotto ticket wins. My pickup and ATV seem to do all I ask. If I could trade my ATV for a s x s I would if someone else was footing the bill. But mine is paid for and I have gotten my money's worth and then some.

As long as it is your $$ and you have it I definitely hope you stay away from Sportsman. And if a s x s comes good for you. Good luck. BTW last fix on 05 Sportsman 400 under 2k mi of brothers was more than trade in value. It is fixedgood as new though now. If you decide that route could probably make a deal.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Is the Ranger louder or about the same as a gas engine?


Can't really tell yah as I didn't test drive the gas model. Zero gas on the farm, thousands of gallons of diesel, wasn't a hard decision. Uses a Yanmar 3 cylinder has always popped right off regardless of morning temps. Have the soft top, windshield and removable doors. The Yanmar seems quieter than the Kubota diesel in my ZTR but the Yanmar is also under a padded seat while the Kubota is directly behind you on the ZTR.

I don't know, I have a lot of buddy's that have a Polaris of one kind or another and they all seem happy with em.

Far as steering, the wife collapsed in 2008 when her heart shorted out, still suffers from the effects of hypoxia, short term memory loss and weakness in her hands. It's a good day if she can get the rubber nipple on a calf bottle by herself but she has no problems steering the Ranger.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm still using a K. Mule my late Dad bought around 1991. Still has the original tires on it. It's given us very little trouble, and seems to go forever on a tank of gas. I shore don't wanna do without it, it's much handier than a pu around the place. Only drawback with this one is it only has a single seat.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

How are the Mules in the snow? I really haven't seen many of them up here. The gators and the kubotas are the most popular. But not really being used by what I'd call real farmers.
I've been toying with getting an atv or a utv. To move fence and haul sugaring supplies.
But since I've got to be able to access the sugarbush in feb-may that means snow and mud.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've heard many of the same things about repairs and Polaris around here. But I thought that was maybe more of a problem 10 years ago. But I am a big fan of Yamaha. Had a 225cc 1988 ATV that lasted 14 years and probably at the very least 1200 miles a year. My current big bear is a 2002 that has and still serves me very well. Also had a 2001 Yamaha R6 crotch rocket for about 4 years with no problems except it was always wearing out tires.  I suppose I should look at the Yamaha Rhino for a side by side. Had an 1983 Kawasaki 3 wheeler for 5 years as a kid and it was nothing but problems. So I tend not to like Kawasaki. Had a HOnda CBR 600 Smokin' Joe crotch rocket that things tended to break on (I bought it well used though). So my experience has been the best with Yamaha. I suspect JD Gators would be good. I don't see many used on Craigslist at all. So that means either they don't sell as many or people like them more to keep them longer.

In the early 2000s we had a great used motorcycle/ATV dealer in this area that would buy the year old stock from the franchise Yamaha, Honda dealers for what must have been wholesale and then resold them much cheaper then MSRP or what those dealers where charging. That's how I bought my Big Bear 4 wheeler and Yamaha R6 for about $1500 less then the franchise dealers and didn't have to pay the crazy assembly fee all charge. But sadly the owner sold his business and while they are still selling used stuff the deals and selection isn't nearly as good. But it's kind of funny when I sold my R6 the former owner of that used bike place where I bought it came and bought my R6. He had signed a 10 year non compete disclosure, but was selling bikes out of a commercial garage condo.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Kubota RTV 1100. 
Pros heat air haul and pull anything. Like riding in car. Great for fence work and cattle round up
In any weather.

Cons price is terribly high, a little slow for road travel 25-27mph

Would buy another. It's my second one. I rolled the first one over a pipe line.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dill said:


> How are the Mules in the snow? I really haven't seen many of them up here. The gators and the kubotas are the most popular. But not really being used by what I'd call real farmers.I've been toying with getting an atv or a utv. To move fence and haul sugaring supplies.But since I've got to be able to access the sugarbush in feb-may that means snow and mud.


I was thinking how handy a UTV with its box would have been sugaring this year. My 65 gallon sap tank would fit perfect on one.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Polaris here,Just got another 800 Ranger.Have a 1995 500 also.They work great for picking rock.

Quite a few Kubotas here also,major draw back is they are slowwwww


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Polaris here,Just got another 800 Ranger.Have a 1995 500 also.They work great for picking rock.
> 
> Quite a few Kubotas here also,major draw back is they are slowwwww


Kubota's side by sides aren't the best looking machines. They are strictly for work I guess, much like the Bobcat side by sides. I like a little style on these kinds of things. I find it interesting John Deere puts the top speed of their side by sides right on their websites. No one else does.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

We have a Bombardier Traxter which is kind of an odd looking ATV with a step-through design where the gas tank normally is on ATV's.
It is perfect for fencing and other chores that require a lot of getting on and off, which is exactly why we got it, with my fathers knees getting bad.
If they still made them I'd absolutely recommend one for any farm, unfortunatly they quit making them a few years back.
I'd say when the day comes to upgrade I'll surely be looking at a side by side, simply because of the ease of climbing on/off. They're a little pricier than ATV's, but when we bought the Traxter new it was about 4k more than most competitors and it was more than worth it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Artic Cat makes a diesel ATV. I never knew it. http://www.arcticcat.com/atv/category/utility/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I've heard many of the same things about repairs and Polaris around here. But I thought that was maybe more of a problem 10 years ago. But I am a big fan of Yamaha. Had a 225cc 1988 ATV that lasted 14 years and probably at the very least 1200 miles a year. My current big bear is a 2002 that has and still serves me very well. Also had a 2001 Yamaha R6 crotch rocket for about 4 years with no problems except it was always wearing out tires.


It was ten years or so ago, have a friend that's a part time bike mechanic and his opinion was ten years ago you couldn't give hi ma Polaris, now he owns a 2011 model ATV.

Had a few yamaha street bikes and also broke in a friends Vmax for him as he was afraid of it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> It was ten years or so ago, have a friend that's a part time bike mechanic and his opinion was ten years ago you couldn't give hi ma Polaris, now he owns a 2011 model ATV.
> 
> Had a few yamaha street bikes and also broke in a friends Vmax for him as he was afraid of it.


If I was to get a streetbike again it would be a Vmax.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I was thinking how handy a UTV with its box would have been sugaring this year. My 65 gallon sap tank would fit perfect on one.


I've got a few clients with the Kubota UTVs with tracks. A 65 gallon tank would fit fine, the biggest I've seen is a 200 gallon but the rig isn't make for that kind of weight. I need more of a haul rolls of tubing and tools setup. If I can get my home sugar bush setup this fall the plan is to pipe it all right to the road, than pickup with the truck and a trailer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting 27 MPG out of the Yanmar in my Ranger.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Been really pleased with my kubota rtv 900, it'll out work em all.......slow, not a great turning radius, workhorse....

And to add to this post, 7 yrs 1500 hrs and no repairs other than a battery and a gas cap.....


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

I have a Polaris Ranger 800 crew. Had it about a year and like it more every time I get in it.

Has 1000 lb bed capacity, will tow 2000 lb, and rides like a Cadilac.

You can haul six people also.

Also, FYI, I have multiple 4-wheelers, Honda, Suzuki, Yamaha. As one poster said, the 4-wheelers are OK for a quick trip to check something, or to move or chase cattle, but the side by side will spoil you.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For sorting or chasing cattle my Fourtrax is definitely better than the Ranger, smaller and much more nimble for turning on a dime.

Far as being spoiled, took me awhile to quit looking for the rearview mirror when backing up.


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

We have have a Polaris 400. A little smaller in size than the Polaris 500 through 800s. It fits on trails where a 4-wheeler would go.

We have a 60" snow plow and a seeder we use. We put a tool box in the back and use it daily to check and repair fence. Also a 4X8' trailer we pull to haul firewood, brush or whatever.

We also do ALL our hay raking with it. 60+ acres 3 or 4 time a year. We pull a John Deere 660 dolly wheel rake. My dad who is 89 years old is in charge of all the raking. Got a roof and partial windshield for him as well. Never worry about him working on our hilly farm with this rig.

I figure it saves on fuel and compaction versus using a tractor plus alot of wear and tare on our pickup trucks.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

I ran across these japanese minitrucks a few years back. Watched CL for over a year for this one to pop up. 2003 Diahatsu (Toyota) Hijet. Auto, heat, a/c, coil on plug, fuel inj, p/s, push but 4wd, 660cc three cyl. Don't miss freezing in the golf cart. Worst thing about it is remembering to get in on the right hand side


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

WTH?????......That is really cool!!!! 
What a perfect truck for farming & field work. 
Mind if I ask what you paid? 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've seen lots of those little trucks in Panama when we go once a year. I like the little light on the back to light up the bed or behind it. Pretty handy. It's street legal right? Here is one for sale here in Colorado. http://denver.craigslist.org/bar/3811393367.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That thing looks like it could perform a whole lot of tasks. 
If someone would build a vehicle like that with l/h drive, a small diesel so it could run on farm fuel and keep it cheap/simple, they'd have a real winner.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

$5500 and sold the cart for $3K...

A guy (owns big fruit farm in Cali) on the minitruck forum said it best...he was getting heartburn everytime an employee cold started a diesel truck to go get a hammer.

They are several companies importing these now. Street legal in some states but not OH. I run a SMV triangle when I drive in to fuel up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was thinking about a used bobcat toolcat.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 2012 Polaris 800 midsize that will go about 50 mph. We use it everyday on the ranch and my wife loves it along with the dog. It has a big 2 cylinder engine with gobs of power and is not too bad on the gasoline. I bought the hardshell cover with windshield, canopy, rear window and side doors. The kit is pricey but the best winterized cab I've seen and I highly recommend it. Doors come off in less than a minute but it does hold in the noise when doors are attached. The engine heat will keep it toasty in the winter so you don't need a heater unless you live in the frozen tundra areas. Just keeping the wind and rain off you is great. I've had mine for about a year without any problems and it turns just fine. This model has three modes for the tranny. Single wheel, two rear wheels, and four wheel drive all done with a simple switch. That is a major plus as it allows sharper turns and also does not tear up the yard if you only use single wheel drive. I spend 90 % of my time in single wheel. If you need to pull something heavy the four or two wheel works great. The biggest selling point of the Polaris is the ride. I can go 40 mph down my fields and it feel like you are on an air cushion. Best suspensions of any brand by far. My dump bed is always full of tools, chainsaws, weedeaters, come-alongs, etc. I also use it to haul feed sacks, cement, herbicides, mulch, baler twine, etc. You can check out the fencelines in short time and then take the wife on a moon light cruise in the cool air. I not have any need for a ATV anymore as they simply don't have the carrying capacity for a working ranch.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

jturbo10 said:


> I have a 2012 Polaris 800 midsize that will go about 50 mph. We use it everyday on the ranch and my wife loves it along with the dog. It has a big 2 cylinder engine with gobs of power and is not too bad on the gasoline. I bought the hardshell cover with windshield, canopy, rear window and side doors. The kit is pricey but the best winterized cab I've seen and I highly recommend it. Doors come off in less than a minute but it does hold in the noise when doors are attached. The engine heat will keep it toasty in the winter so you don't need a heater unless you live in the frozen tundra areas. Just keeping the wind and rain off you is great. I've had mine for about a year without any problems and it turns just fine. This model has three modes for the tranny. Single wheel, two rear wheels, and four wheel drive all done with a simple switch. That is a major plus as it allows sharper turns and also does not tear up the yard if you only use single wheel drive. I spend 90 % of my time in single wheel. If you need to pull something heavy the four or two wheel works great. The biggest selling point of the Polaris is the ride. I can go 40 mph down my fields and it feel like you are on an air cushion. Best suspensions of any brand by far. My dump bed is always full of tools, chainsaws, weedeaters, come-alongs, etc. I also use it to haul feed sacks, cement, herbicides, mulch, baler twine, etc. You can check out the fencelines in short time and then take the wife on a moon light cruise in the cool air. I not have any need for a ATV anymore as they simply don't have the carrying capacity for a working ranch.


I'm assuming you have the Ranger 800 and not the RZR 800?


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Correct...Ranger 800 Mid Size not the RZR.


----------



## talrick (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally I have used 6 wheel amphibious atv's like Attex, Max, Hustler, Argo. There's a canal that we sometimes want to cross and the bridge is far away, The Attex is a fussy two stroke but I have a friend with a Max 4 that has a two cylinder kohler.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Hyquad, a half price noc off of the Yamaha Rhino. I love the machine and so do the dogs. I don't know how we could all ride on a 4 wheeler...... Mel


----------

